# Need someone to teach me machine polishing...



## tjclark92 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello!

Need someone to teach me machine polishing... I'm pretty new and pretty much ruined my parents car last time  Anywhere I could learn within the kent area? UK.

Thanks


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Have a look at www.autogeek.net

I know its not the real thing but I learnt a lot from this (as much as a video can show you of course)


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Get yourself on a detailing day/polishing class, you'll be amazed at what you can pick up.

One here that -kev- is organisng that might be of interest to you 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=196746

:thumb:


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

to be honest mate with the amount of pics and info on here if you cant learn from them then theres something wrong,just take your time


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Machine polishing is one of these things which many people best learn through doing - a process called kineathetic learning, and something that neither the written word nor pictures can compensate for. Either find a class local to you, or get to a local meet and get a feel for what machine polishing should be like and that will kick start you on the way - once you've mastered the control of the machine, then you are well on your way but until that, machine polishing will remain a black art. A bit like riding a bike though, once you have got it, you'll never forget it.


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Google auto finesse in Essex and drop James an email or a call. 
I had an informal "lesson" over there recently and learnt a lot !
Bit of a slap from Kent, but worth a ride out...

Alternatively, I'm more than willing to show you the bits I've picked up/gleaned and have a fleet of vans you can work alongside me on.
(dartford)

Mark


----------



## james walker (Apr 18, 2010)

how did you ruin their car.... surely to ruin a car with a polisher something must have gone majorly wrong????


----------



## tjclark92 (Feb 10, 2011)

Obsessed Merc said:


> Google auto finesse in Essex and drop James an email or a call.
> I had an informal "lesson" over there recently and learnt a lot !
> Bit of a slap from Kent, but worth a ride out...
> 
> ...


Im interestd, pm me more!

And I ruined my mums car by leaving slightly more swirls like holograms, fixed now though


----------



## james walker (Apr 18, 2010)

thats from not working the polish enough, not enough passes to break the compound down. also holograms arent ruined mate. just learn from that.


----------



## vRS_Pagey (Jul 6, 2009)

tjclark92 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Need someone to teach me machine polishing... I'm pretty new and pretty much ruined my parents car last time  Anywhere I could learn within the kent area? UK.
> 
> Thanks


I'm in the same boat as you mate, I made an impulse buy of a DA polisher over a year ago but apart from a couple of brief plays monday was the first time I used it in anger. Tbh I was quite pleased with the result, but I would definately benefit from seeing an expert weilding one and understanding polish pad combinations etc. Not sure if its normal but I had to change pads 3 times to complete the car as they kept getting clogged up!

Lee.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Pagey1255 said:


> I'm in the same boat as you mate, I made an impulse buy of a DA polisher over a year ago but apart from a couple of brief plays monday was the first time I used it in anger. Tbh I was quite pleased with the result, but I would definately benefit from seeing an expert weilding one and understanding polish pad combinations etc. Not sure if its normal but I had to change pads 3 times to complete the car as they kept getting clogged up!
> 
> Lee.


If a pad is clogging up, it is a sign of too much polish being used and the work time not being long enough - you should be using only a couple of pea sized beads of polish per set and working until the residue goes clear which takes a good three to five minutes per 1' square section. The pad should come up from the set looking quite clean.

If a pad does get clogged up though, I find brushing this off with a toothbrush is quite effective


----------



## vRS_Pagey (Jul 6, 2009)

Dave KG said:


> If a pad is clogging up, it is a sign of too much polish being used and the work time not being long enough - you should be using only a couple of pea sized beads of polish per set and working until the residue goes clear which takes a good three to five minutes per 1' square section. The pad should come up from the set looking quite clean.
> 
> If a pad does get clogged up though, I find brushing this off with a toothbrush is quite effective


Yep, to much polish and not enough time spent on the area!


----------



## matsu (Apr 14, 2010)

Obsessed Merc said:


> Google auto finesse in Essex and drop James an email or a call.
> I had an informal "lesson" over there recently and learnt a lot !
> 
> Mark


id be up for this. any contact details?
and approx how much mate?
thanks
matsu


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 20, 2011)

depending on how much cash you have to spare. facebook tony spears, he is an amazing detailer/teacher £1500 for a 5 day course and you will be able to be named as a paint correctioner  the course goes down in price for less days ofcourse  good luck


----------

